# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Remove tile cement from wooden floor.....

## Earthling4469a

Hiya all, I had the joyous occasion of ripping up the old carpet expecting polished floors (same as the rest of the building is) and low and behold its tile cement stuck to the jarrah floor boards  :Doh:   Im wanting to polish the floor in the end and was wondering the ebst way to remove this gunk? Thoughts?

----------


## Earthling4469a

Anyone?

----------


## cyclic

Try scraping with a paint scraper depending on how large the area is, but be very careful not to splinter the boards with the scraper digging in, or maybe look at course sanding but I would guess the paper will clog quickly. 
Maybe heating with a heat gun as you scrape, I've had to do that before.

----------


## Earthling4469a

Thanks Cyclic, I reckon scraping is going to be the go...sometimes hard labour is the only answer  :Eek:

----------


## China

Wet small areas at a time let it soak and then scape off if it is not in wet area it is very likey not water proof

----------


## Earthling4469a

> Wet small areas at a time let it soak and then scape off if it is not in wet area it is very likey not water proof

  Cool, will try this week hopefully  :Smilie:

----------


## chalkyt

I agree with Cyclic. Don't know if you are talking about ceramic tile adhesive, but I have used a heat gun to soften this enough to remove tiles, then keep warm enough to remove with a scraper. It is surprising how effective a bit of heat is. Once most of the gunk is removed, let it cool and harden then sand off. Unfortunately the heat from sanding will soften it a bit so it gums up the belt, disc, or whatever... but that is the joy of renovating!

----------

